# Feeling different after stopping Cyclogest



## cowhatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi there

I know similar questions have been asked about when to come off Cyclogest etc, but I'm more concerned about the likely effects, if any,  of stopping the drug.  My clinic's protocol is to continue for 9 weeks, which I did, plus I had some pessaries remaining, so on my midwife's advice continued them until I was 10+4weeks.

I'm now 11+1 wks and since stopping the drug have felt less well.  I feel more tired, have had lots of aches and twinges in my abdomen and today have developed a v bad headache, very much like the headache I always had before AF.  I know I'm being neurotic and that there is little evidence to suggest that I should need the drugs at this stage, but is it possible that my body may not yet be producing sufficient levels of progesterone to support my pregnancy?

Any reassurance would be welcome.
Thanks v much.  CowHatGirl


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi CowHatGirl,

Congrats on your pregnancy   Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit rough   By this stage your placenta should be fully functioning and providing all the hormone support that you & baby need. The evidence is not conclusive on when is the best time to stop progesterone supplement after IVF but generally you wouldn't expect to suffer any withdrawal effect from it. If you are concerned you could ask GP or clinic to check your progesterone levels.

Hope you feel a bit better soon  
Maz x


----------



## cowhatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Many thanks Mazv.

The fact that you've said the placenta should be effective by this stage offers some comfort.  I'm going to try to stop worrying over the weekend and hopefully the 12 week scan, which I have next Thursday, will provide me with complete reassurance.

Thanks again.  x


----------

